# Scratch Made Pizza on the Weber



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 9, 2020)

So after trying unsuccessfully to purchase a bread maker (seems like they went the way of yeast, and toilet paper) I borrowed my mother in laws.

First thing I did was a pizza dough so I could do a scratch made pizza.

We have done them before with the tube stuff in the oven, but I wanted to do something a bit different.

I decided to do it in the Weber gasser.

I followed the recipe in the user manual/recipe book that came with it (if anyone wants it I can add it to this post).

Here is the dough on the pizza pan we typically use in the oven.







*8 ounce can salt free tomato sauce, italian seasoning, and garlic*






*Then added Mozzarella cheese (as I read somewhere when doing it on the grill its better to have the cheese closer to the heat source to melt properly), turkey pepperoni, mushrooms, green peppers and caramelized onions.*






*And then on to the grill @425 (indirect heat)*






*And here it is after about 24 minutes*






*Off the grill and ready to slice.*






*And final shot...plated with a small salad!*






I did rotate it half way through the cook to make sure it was done consistently all the way around.

It was really good, and per the boss (Sue) we are having it again this friday.  

Next time I am going to do it for 5 minutes less as I was going for a brown crust but it was just a bit too done.

Thanks for lookin'

John


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 9, 2020)

That looks amazing.  Great job!

Dave


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 9, 2020)

That's a good looking pie!

Perhaps a pizza stone is in your future?   They work great in gassers.


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 9, 2020)

Damn John...that's as good or better looking as any pizza I've seen here. Lots of nice looking ingredients that just jump off the screen at me. Excellent job!! Now if I could ever figure out how to make a round pizza crust I'd be off the ground and running. Mine are always misshapen and uglier than homemade sin. Great job my friend!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 9, 2020)

Damn John that's awesome man! That looks way better than any pizza that I have done on my gasser. Way better than any pie you would get delivered or done with the canned pizza dough. Big like my friend I think I am going to try it out your way this next time. Also glad you had a cold beverage to keep you hydrated!


----------



## 2Mac (Jun 9, 2020)

That's a great looking pie.
Nice work.


----------



## xray (Jun 9, 2020)

John that’s a beautiful looking pizza! But it tasted better than it looks too!

Very nicely done!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 9, 2020)

Dang john that looks delicious


----------



## R Blum (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 9, 2020)

Beautiful piece of work John, looks perfect, Like! I've been thinking of doing a pizza on my Weber with the pizza stone and charcoal, I don't have a gasser. I usually do mine in a 425º oven for 18 minutes, I'm figuring the Weber would be about the same. My only reservation would be wondering what kind of flavor the coals would impart to the dough, guess there's only one way to find out. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 9, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> My only reservation would be wondering what kind of flavor the coals would impart to the dough, guess there's only one way to find out. RAY



The pizza stone itself will protect the dough to a large degree from taking on too much of the charcoal flavor. You'll get a little bit but not over powering. I've eaten many pizzas cooked by a friend on his BGE using oak lump and it was wonderful!! I honestly don't think you could go wrong.

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 9, 2020)

That's some good looking pizza  John, I'm on my lunch hour  and now I want pizza!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 9, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> The pizza stone itself will protect the dough to a large degree from taking on too much of the charcoal flavor. You'll get a little bit but not over powering. I've eaten many pizzas cooked by a friend on his BGE using oak lump and it was wonderful!! I honestly don't think you could go wrong. Robert




Thanks for that Robert! Between this, the griddle coming tomorrow, and having to break in the CI pans my cooks are booked for about a month with all the leftovers I'm going to have to finish. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2020)

Outstanding looking Pizza, John!!
Love It !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jun 9, 2020)

That looks good! Point!


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2020)

That's one great looking Pizza  Nice Job.

Gary


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 10, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> That looks amazing.  Great job!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave!


SecondHandSmoker said:


> That's a good looking pie!
> 
> Perhaps a pizza stone is in your future?   They work great in gassers.


Thanks Stuart for the like, and I have already been looking at them online....  



tx smoker said:


> Damn John...that's as good or better looking as any pizza I've seen here. Lots of nice looking ingredients that just jump off the screen at me. Excellent job!! Now if I could ever figure out how to make a round pizza crust I'd be off the ground and running. Mine are always misshapen and uglier than homemade sin. Great job my friend!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks for the like Robert, thanks for the compliment, I was really surprised how well it turned out.



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn John that's awesome man! That looks way better than any pizza that I have done on my gasser. Way better than any pie you would get delivered or done with the canned pizza dough. Big like my friend I think I am going to try it out your way this next time. Also glad you had a cold beverage to keep you hydrated!


Thanks for the like and nice comments brother!

John


----------



## Nshamy (Jun 10, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> So after trying unsuccessfully to purchase a bread maker (seems like they went the way of yeast, and toilet paper) I borrowed my mother in laws.
> 
> Fist thing I did was a pizza dough so I could do a scratch made pizza.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! What's the fuel source on your grill?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 10, 2020)

2Mac said:


> That's a great looking pie.
> Nice work.


Thanks 2mac for the like and nice comments.



xray said:


> John that’s a beautiful looking pizza! But it tasted better than it looks too!
> 
> Very nicely done!


Thanks Joe for the like, and it was awesome.



TNJAKE said:


> Dang john that looks delicious


Thanks Jake appreciate it!



R Blum said:


> View attachment 448757


Dude that is funny!   

john


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful piece of work John, looks perfect, Like! I've been thinking of doing a pizza on my Weber with the pizza stone and charcoal, I don't have a gasser. I usually do mine in a 425º oven for 18 minutes, I'm figuring the Weber would be about the same. My only reservation would be wondering what kind of flavor the coals would impart to the dough, guess there's only one way to find out. RAY


Thanks Ray for the like and the nice comments amigo!



smokerjim said:


> That's some good looking pizza  John, I'm on my lunch hour  and now I want pizza!!


Thanks Jim for the like and I can't wait until this friday to do another one!



Bearcarver said:


> Outstanding looking Pizza, John!!
> Love It !!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks John for the like kind words my friend!

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That looks good! Point!


Thanks Steve for the like brother!



gary s said:


> That's one great looking Pizza  Nice Job.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!



Nshamy said:


> Looks awesome! What's the fuel source on your grill?


Thanks Nshamy!

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 10, 2020)

kruizer


Thanks for the like!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 11, 2020)

That's one fine looking pizza John. Nice Job.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2020)

John , that's a good lookin pizza . One of the best I ever made was done on a gas grill with high heat on a stone . 
Try fermenting the dough in the fridge for a day or 2 . See how you like it . 
Bread maker ? I have an old Black and Decker . Used the dough cycle for alot of years to do pizza . 
Last time I was in Goodwill , they were full of them . Some pretty nice ones to . 

Nice work on the pizza , lets see the next one .


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 11, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> So after trying unsuccessfully to purchase a bread maker (seems like they went the way of yeast, and toilet paper) I borrowed my mother in laws.
> 
> Fist thing I did was a pizza dough so I could do a scratch made pizza.
> 
> ...


That pizza looks damn tasty! I have made a lot of pizzas but still haven’t got around to doing one on my grill. I need to.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 12, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> That's one fine looking pizza John. Nice Job.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks for the like Chris, and nice comments.


chopsaw said:


> John , that's a good lookin pizza . One of the best I ever made was done on a gas grill with high heat on a stone .
> Try fermenting the dough in the fridge for a day or 2 . See how you like it .
> Bread maker ? I have an old Black and Decker . Used the dough cycle for alot of years to do pizza .
> Last time I was in Goodwill , they were full of them . Some pretty nice ones to .
> ...


Thanks for the like Rich, doing another one tonight. Next time I will ferment it, too late for this cook.



jcam222 said:


> That pizza looks damn tasty! I have made a lot of pizzas but still haven’t got around to doing one on my grill. I need to.


Thanks for the like Jeff, yes it was damn tasty!

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 12, 2020)

Nshamy
 forgot to say the fuel source is natural gas.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 12, 2020)

Cabo
 , thanks for the like.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 12, 2020)

John we going to see another bad ass pizza tonight?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes Sir!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 14, 2020)

Ok, folks here it is slightly different and way better after learning on the first one.
























So instead of a green bell pepper we went with mini peppers on all the pizza and smoked chicken on half for me.

And there was enough for lunch on saturday.

John


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 14, 2020)

Very nice . Great pizza !


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 14, 2020)

John,

Do you deliver way down here?  

That is another fine looking pie.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 15, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Very nice . Great pizza !


Thanks Rich! It's starting to be a friday thing around here....

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 15, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> John,
> 
> Do you deliver way down here?
> 
> That is another fine looking pie.


Thanks for the like Stuart, not sure you would like the delivery fee....  

John


----------

